# Excision of cystic duct lymph node during laproscopic cholecystectomy cpt code



## NL2022 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can you code for the lymph node removal of the cystic duct lymph node during a plan cholecystectomy? He excised the lymph node and sent it pathology but he did not state that anything was wrong with the lymph node. I came up with an unlisted lap code for the removal. CPT 38589 with 47562?

Thanks for any input


----------

